# Pearson VUE Online Proctored Testing



## SoCalCanuck (Jul 11, 2020)

I was going to take my exam in August but there only seem to be three or four days open in the whole month, with 2 slots at 2 different campuses. Weird because there are a ton of slots this month. Not sure what the story with that is.

Anyway, I noticed there's an online proctored exam offered. Anyone done this? Seems way more convenient to do, but the logistics seem a bit odd, and I'd think it would open itself up to people cheating more. Not sure I'm a fan of the idea, but if it means I can take my exam in my PJs with a cold one beside me, why the hell not.


----------



## NPO (Jul 11, 2020)

The online exam is still proctored virtually. Several of my students have tested online and loved it. If I needed to renew my NREMT this is how I would do it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 11, 2020)

Usually there will be someone on the other side of the camera watching you through the entire test. 

Typically you need either a desktop computer with a web camera or a laptop with one. They will usually require you to be in a quite room with 4 walls. You allow them access to your computer and they turn off a lot of the settings on your computer and during the test they have full access to your computer. They will ask you to point the camera at all the walls, floor, ceiling, and a mirror to show them nothing is taped to your computer screen, and where you will be sitting at. 

If they see your eyes drift at anytime you will have to show them everything over again. 

I can see this still being an option for NREMT post COVID.


----------



## SoCalCanuck (Jul 11, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Usually there will be someone on the other side of the camera watching you through the entire test.
> 
> Typically you need either a desktop computer with a web camera or a laptop with one. They will usually require you to be in a quite room with 4 walls. You allow them access to your computer and they turn off a lot of the settings on your computer and during the test they have full access to your computer. They will ask you to point the camera at all the walls, floor, ceiling, and a mirror to show them nothing is taped to your computer screen, and where you will be sitting at.
> 
> ...



Geez...my eyes wander all the time lol. I assume they stop the clock any time they make you re-show them everything.
Doesn't sound like much downside to doing the exams this way. Why would anyone go to a facility when they can do it from home?

Thx for the responses.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 12, 2020)

I recently completed an online Pearson Vue exam.  you can't have any food or drink on the table (water is permitted).  You should have a relatively clean work area.  They will ask you to submit photos of the area surrounding your testing location.    They will ask you to show your entire area with your webcam prior to starting the test.  you don't need to wear pants for the exam, however, have some decency and respect for the proctor.

They don't stop the clock for anything. if you cover your mouth, or your eyes wander, they will warn you; if it happens too many times they can fail you, and you won't get a refund. They don't have full access to your computer; however, the testing application does take up the entire screen, and if you click out of it, the test ends (had a system notification pop up, and cleared it, which messed with the test; the proctor was able to restart the exam for me). side note: you can have more than one proctor during the exam. you won't know they changed. but during the exam, you WILL have someone watching you and listening to the entire time.

I took my exam on my kitchen table, which was a mess, but I had no study materials present. the proctor had my move my Bluetooth speaker out of arms reach. same for my phone.

It's well worth it and highly recommended.


----------



## SoCalCanuck (Jul 12, 2020)

DrParasite said:


> I recently completed an online Pearson Vue exam.  you can't have any food or drink on the table (water is permitted).  You should have a relatively clean work area.  They will ask you to submit photos of the area surrounding your testing location.    They will ask you to show your entire area with your webcam prior to starting the test.  you don't need to wear pants for the exam, however, have some decency and respect for the proctor.
> 
> They don't stop the clock for anything. if you cover your mouth, or your eyes wander, they will warn you; if it happens too many times they can fail you, and you won't get a refund. They don't have full access to your computer; however, the testing application does take up the entire screen, and if you click out of it, the test ends (had a system notification pop up, and cleared it, which messed with the test; the proctor was able to restart the exam for me). side note: you can have more than one proctor during the exam. you won't know they changed. but during the exam, you WILL have someone watching you and listening to the entire time.
> 
> ...



Is there a virtual scratchpad or notepad you can use during the exam?


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 12, 2020)

SoCalCanuck said:


> Is there a virtual scratchpad or notepad you can use during the exam?


virtual scratchpad; real notepads are not allowed. nor are you allowed to have any notes or writing utensils.

As https://home.pearsonvue.com/nremt/onvue says:


> During the exam session, you are not allowed to use exam-specific materials or scratch paper, erasable whiteboards, or any other physical writing object, such as a pen, marker, or pencil.
> 
> Watches must be removed and placed out of sight/reach during the exam.
> During your OnVUE exam, you may have the option to use a built-in digital whiteboard feature to do scratch work or take notes. Physical scratch paper or note boards are not allowed when taking an OnVUE exam.



If you want to practice with the whiteboard beforehand, you can check out https://home.pearsonvue.com/onvue/whiteboard


----------



## SoCalCanuck (Jul 12, 2020)

DrParasite said:


> virtual scratchpad; real notepads are not allowed. nor are you allowed to have any notes or writing utensils.
> 
> As https://home.pearsonvue.com/nremt/onvue says:
> 
> If you want to practice with the whiteboard beforehand, you can check out https://home.pearsonvue.com/onvue/whiteboard



Thanks very much. Very helpful info. Will probably go this route.


----------

